# Purpose of a Live Moss Ball?



## Cowgirlthing

I'm looking to buy a Betta soon and they sell them at my pet store with live Moss Balls, what are they? And what is their purpose? Good buy or not?


----------



## Laki

They're a live algae. They're popular for their ease in keeping and their green color/live plant look. They don't really do a whole lot in terms of having to do less water changes (like the employees will tell you) but they're a fun addition to any tank. 

I personally would avoid buying the ones they sell in betta cups only because they're grossly overpriced. You can find moss balls on ebay for pretty cheap.


----------



## gorillakev

Marimo molls balls, even though it is a form of algae, will help reduce the nitrates in your tank. 

Like laki said they are fun and intersting to have at the same time. Only maintenance I do to them is ring them out in clean dechlor water so they stay bright green. I only do the once a month but its not really necessary also.


----------



## peachii

I have them in a few tanks and like they have said they are just a pretty green, easy to take care of addition to the tank. Make sure you take it out every 2 weeks or monthly and wring out, squeeze it tightly in the tank water bucket or it will build up debris from the tank and start looking ugly. Also squeezing it makes it more likely to keep it's ball shape and not to spread all around the tank, the algae it is made of can and will start spreading around your tank if it isn't properly cared for (or you are just unlucky) not sure which but once it spreads in a tank it is almost impossible to get rid of unless you break the entire tank down to clean. I've seen tanks where people purposely coated it in the moss balls and it looks pretty cool but can get messy quick. They are slow growers and do fine in just about all light conditions.


----------



## BettaBeau

I found this thread about moss balls, and I have a couple of questions. Can I add a moss ball to an uncycled 2.5 gallon tank? Also, my fish is currently being treated for SBD with epsom salt, can I add the moss ball now or should I wait? My betta might like to rest under the moss ball to prevent her from floating up to the top...

Thanks, Linda and Infra Red


----------



## TheAnimaLover

Moss balls are a low maintenance plant they require no gravel and minimum light. They are good at removing phosphor and prevent algae, they can take in ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. They are an amazing plant to choose.


----------



## BettaBeau

So it is okay to put a moss ball in a tank with epsom salt??


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I would start a separate thread with your question in the title. Might get more answers. Unfortunately, I don't know. :-(


----------



## peachii

> *Salt Tolerant*
> Aquatic plants don't do so well with salt. Freshwater aquarium salt can be used to treat various injuries and parasitic outbreaks, as well as keep nitrites down during mini cycles. Salt can actually benefit moss balls, as they are known to live in brackish water.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marimo
http://mariekbloch.hubpages.com/hub/Benefits-of-the-Marimo-Moss-Ball


----------

